# FS: Juvenile peacocks,haps, pundimilia and mbuna!! Last chance before auction!



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Juvenile ruby red peacocks, sunshine peacocks, stuartgranti peacocks, red fin borleyi, psue. saulosi, metriaclima zebra long pelvic "gallireya reef" and pundimilia "makobe island". All are about 2" range except for the pundimilia are about 1.5", the borleyi are 3-4"and the metriaclima are 3". I can sex males of each kind, but give no guarantee on females yet except for the borleyi. I am located in williams lake, but i can ship. Also there is a real good chance i am coming down for the VAHS auction, and could bring them down then. Attached pics are actual fish from my stock. Borleyi and metriaclima are $20 and the rest are $12.50. i have pics of the others, but it will only let me put 5 pics up.


----------



## gordhopper (Aug 18, 2013)

I am interested. When is the VAHS auction?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Those are some nice Africans


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Auction is nov 16th


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

those a Such nice Africans x 2


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent PM. Anyone else from Chilliwack/Agassiz (Mr. Bob) interested in some & going to the auction?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you ever come down to 100 mile?


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya, I go to 100 mile fairly often.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have lots of other Africans too!


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

These are adult male and female saulosi.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Krashy_Cichlids said:


> View attachment 32537
> View attachment 32545
> 
> These are adult male and female saulosi.


I am going to the VAHC auction. Let me know if you are going to be there for sure......interested....p.m. sent


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

how much is shipping to vancouver? I am interested in a lot of what you have but am in the process of setting up the tank setup now. Probably will be ready for fish mid december. I will contact you then and make a decent size order... hope you still have lots left.

Any chance you know anyone selling decent size blue dolphins, male venustus or larger male haps?


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

For anyone interested Steve ( smccleme) can deliver fish as far as chilliwack on Monday Nov11. If your interested let me know what fish you want, and set up picking them up with him. You will have to pay by email money transfer before hand.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Im in!! for sure


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm all out of sexable male Makobe islands and ruby red peacocks. Still have lots available, just not males showing color. I'm sure it won't take long for a couple more to start showing though!


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

For anyone that want me to bring fish down when I come to the VAHS auction please let me know as soon as possible! I also have some nice 2-2.5" electric blue ahli that I forgot to add to the list.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the fish


----------

